# μπλιτσάκι = a blitz game



## nickel (Oct 29, 2009)

Δεν είναι δύσκολο να καταλάβεις τι είναι όταν έχεις τα συμφραζόμενα, αλλά, αφού το είδα μια φορά εδώ μέσα, δεύτερη φορά στο σκακιστικό («δεν μπορεί να υπάρχει μεγαλύτερη ένδειξη φανατικού φίλου του σκακιού από ένα ειδικό χρονόμετρο για μπλιτσάκια στο χώρο εργασίας»), από τη μια ντουζίνα ευρήματα του διαδικτύου, είπα να του φτιάξω ένα νηματάκι στα γρήγορα.

Με την απορία:
Στην αγγλική wikipedia έχει διάφορες μορφές fast chess.
The different names distinguish the maximum duration of a game. Commonly used time controls are:
- Bullet or Lightning: 1 or 2 minutes per side.
- Blitz: 3 to 5 minutes per side, Sudden Death[1]
- Quick: less than 30 minutes per player, sometimes with a small time increment per move.[1]
- Armageddon: a single game guaranteed to produce a result, because Black has draw odds (that is, for Black, a draw is equal to a victory). To compensate, White has more time on the clock.
Κάνουμε κι εμείς τόσο λεπτομερείς διακρίσεις;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 30, 2009)

nickel said:


> Δεν είναι δύσκολο να καταλάβεις τι είναι όταν έχεις τα συμφραζόμενα, αλλά, αφού το είδα μια φορά εδώ μέσα, δεύτερη φορά στο σκακιστικό («δεν μπορεί να υπάρχει μεγαλύτερη ένδειξη φανατικού φίλου του σκακιού από ένα ειδικό χρονόμετρο για μπλιτσάκια στο χώρο εργασίας»), από τη μια ντουζίνα ευρήματα του διαδικτύου, είπα να του φτιάξω ένα νηματάκι στα γρήγορα.
> 
> Με την απορία:
> Στην αγγλική wikipedia έχει διάφορες μορφές fast chess.
> ...



Ω, ναι (αν και γλωσσικά η τρισχιλιετής δεν είχε προνοήσει)...

bullet=μπούλετ
blitz=μπλιτς (όχι μπλιτζ, παρακαλώ)
sudden death=ξαφνικός θάνατος
quick (παλιότερα, επίσης rapid chess)=γρήγορο (σκάκι)
armageddon=αρμαγκέ(ί)ντον (μαζί με το μπούλετ είναι πολύ καινούργια και δεν έχουν προλάβει να «τριφτούν» πολύ)

Μια ντουζίνα ευρήματα εννοείς για το υποκοριστικό στον ενικό, διαφορετικά έχει 230 μπλιτσάκια, 9.000 μπλιτς εδώ και 1400 για το (ας πούμε λάθος) μπλιτζ εδώ.


----------



## nickel (Oct 30, 2009)

Μπλιτσάκια, δέκα, μετά πολλού κόπου.

Εκείνο με το πολύ μπλαμπλά υπάρχει ελπίδα να το πείτε _αρμαγεδδών(ας)_, κατά τας γραφάς; (Εκτελείτε ορολογικά requests; )


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 30, 2009)

nickel said:


> Μπλιτσάκια, δέκα, μετά πολλού κόπου.
> 
> Εκεί με το πολύ μπλαμπλά υπάρχει ελπίδα να το πείτε _αρμαγεδδών(ας)_, κατά τας γραφάς; (Εκτελείτε ορολογικά requests; )



Πάντα υπάρχει ελπίδα. Για τα ορολογικά, τι σκέφτεσαι; Να φτιάξουμε και μερικά ευρήματα με πρώτη ευκαιρία... :)

Πώς τα δείχνει 220 πρωτοσέλιδα και τα κάνει 11 ο άτιμος ο γκούκλης;


----------



## paraskevi (Oct 30, 2009)

Για το μπλιτς, είμαι 50-50. Στις μισές ανακοινώσεις το βλέπω με "ς", και στις άλλες μισές με "ζ". Και βλέπω αρκετές, γιατί τα παιδιά μου είναι μέλη σκακιστικού συλλόγου, και συμμετέχουν συνεχώς σε τουρνουά. 
Οι αγώνες των 25-30 λεπτών ονομάζονται ράπιντ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 30, 2009)

paraskevi said:


> Για το μπλιτς, είμαι 50-50. Στις μισές ανακοινώσεις το βλέπω με "ς", και στις άλλες μισές με "ζ". Και βλέπω αρκετές, γιατί τα παιδιά μου είναι μέλη σκακιστικού συλλόγου, και συμμετέχουν συνεχώς σε τουρνουά.
> Οι αγώνες των 25-30 λεπτών ονομάζονται ράπιντ.



Για το μπλιτ*Ζ* δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο είναι επίδραση του διαφορετικού τρόπου που προφέρουμε αυτόν το ξενικό φθόγγο ή ανάγνωση με τον αγγλικό τρόπο που φανταζόμαστε (κάπως σαν τα σταζ δηλαδή), επειδή νομίζω ότι και στα αγγλικά προφέρεται όπως στα γερμανικά (χωρίς -ζ- δηλαδή αλλά με το -σ-).

Για το ράπιντ έχεις δίκιο, έγραψα ότι ήταν και ο παλιότερος διεθνής όρος, που τώρα όμως έχει αντικατασταθεί από το quick (και στα ελληνικά, αντίστοιχα, από το «γρήγορο») --κι εγώ ράπιντ λέω ακόμη όταν δεν μιλάω «επίσημα».

Να προσθέσω επίσης για το bullet/lightning ότι είναι όρος που εμφανίζεται κυρίως στα διαδικτυακά σκακιστικά φόρουμ και στην Ελλάδα συνηθίζουμε να λέμε «μονόλεπτα», «δίλεπτα» κλπ. μπλιτς, από το χρόνο σκέψης του κάθε παίκτη. Ανάλογα ισχύουν και για τα άλλα είδη: Λέμε πεντάλεπτα, επτάλεπτα, δεκάλεπτα, δωδεκάλεπτα για τα μπλιτς, εικοσάλεπτα, εικοσιπεντάλεπτα, ημίωρα, σαρανταπεντάλεπτα, ωριαία για τους πιο συνηθισμένους τύπους ράπιντ/γρήγορου σκακιού. Αυτά όσο υπήρχαν τα παλιά, παραδοσιακά μηχανικά χρονόμετρα. Τώρα με τα ηλεκτρονικά, του προστιθέμενου χρόνου, οι όροι αυτοί εξακολουθούν να χρησιμοποιούνται, αλλά υπάρχουν και περιπτώσεις τις οποίες δεν μπορούν να καλύψουν.


----------

